# 1-Skein Knit Garter and Lace Scarf



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

This unique 1-skein scarf is knit from the top down, rather than the traditional way of knitting from one end to the other. Youll see that the first half is knit in garter stitch and the final half is a lace pattern. The bind off is a simple picot stitch.

The instructions are written and the pattern is available on Ravelry for USD 2.00

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/garter-and-lace-fruitcake

The pattern should be quite easy for someone who has done a bit of eyelet/lace knitting.

My design is the first of two in this series. Its called *Garter and Lace: Version 1, Fruitcake* and the Fruitcake part of the name comes from the colorway for this hand-dyed yarn. Its a fingering weight yarn called Bert, and comes from Woosheeps, an indie dyer in Scotland.

The pattern requires less than a full 100-gram skein, and the finished size, after blocking, is 7x62 inches / 17.75x157.5cm.


----------



## Feigy (Apr 26, 2014)

Thank you very much. I have added this to my library on Ravelry. It's beautiful. I don't have the skill to make it yet, but someday...


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

Lovely design&#127802;


----------



## Kamari56 (Jan 7, 2016)

Lovely!


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

Very pretty.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for this. I do seem to have quite a few of your patterns in my Ravelry. I have purchased some but not knitted yet. I need a new project at the moment so I'll look at one of your designs. Thanks for so many patterns that I like.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

knittingnanna19 said:


> Thanks for this. I do seem to have quite a few of your patterns in my Ravelry. I have purchased some but not knitted yet. I need a new project at the moment so I'll look at one of your designs. Thanks for so many patterns that I like.


----------



## Meaustin4 (Sep 20, 2015)

Oh so beautiful! I'm an advanced beginner and still learning new skills. Your scarf will be a goal to work toward. Thank you.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Amazing &#128522;


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Very nice! Love the 1 ball wonders.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

This is beautiful - where could one find yarn like this?


----------



## WendiKaiser (Apr 27, 2012)

I just purchased the pattern and am excited to start knitting this amazing cowl!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

I do love your pattern! A must have!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

brdlvr27 said:


> This is beautiful - where could one find yarn like this?


www.woosheeps.co.uk 
The yarn is called Bert, and the colorway is Fruitcake.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for the comments. Glad to see some of you will be knitting this!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Very nice! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

I couldn't tell if it is knit in the round or not.. can you let me know. Maybe I didn't read your description correctly, sorry if it's stated.
It's really lovely, I added it to my Favorites, to make laterand look forward to the other's in the series..


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Patrice B-Z said:


> I couldn't tell if it is knit in the round or not.. can you let me know. Maybe I didn't read your description correctly, sorry if it's stated.
> It's really lovely, I added it to my Favorites, to make laterand look forward to the other's in the series..


It's a straight knit, with the cast on being the length of the scarf rather than the width. Hope you give it a try!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Another winner!


----------



## AuntieAngel (Nov 26, 2014)

Beautiful, I hope to try it sometime.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

mikebkk said:


> It's a straight knit, with the cast on being the length of the scarf rather than the width. Hope you give it a try!


Thank you, I'm going to give it a try, I have some beautiful yarn just right for it!


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Looking at it again, with your response, I just had to have it.. THanks, and appreciate the reasonable pricing. Read over it quickly, and think it's doable for me.. Love your work, saw it on another site, keep them coming OK?


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Patrice B-Z said:


> Looking at it again, with your response, I just had to have it.. THanks, and appreciate the reasonable pricing. Read over it quickly, and think it's doable for me.. Love your work, saw it on another site, keep them coming OK?


Thanks. Good luck - and let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Got it too can't wait to start


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

mikebkk said:


> Thanks. Good luck - and let me know if you have any questions.


How nice, I certainly will!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I got this last week so looking forward to starting it.


----------



## Purlywurly (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank you. Purlywurly


----------

